# New house guest



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I took in my cousins chinchilla since he left to college. He cant bring him to his dorm so I'm in the process of finding him a home, the poor guy. He's having a hard time settling in so I've been keeping my distance from him and letting him be. I can't get too close without him "barking" at me which isn't his usual self so I hope he's doing better within the next couple of days.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I had 2 rescue chins that I absolutely adored! They are great little pets and really fun and intelligent. They will come around, it just takes a while to get used to the new environment.
They like to have places to hide, things to chew, toys to play with, etc. We did dust baths at least once a week and those are so much fun to watch.
If I lived closer I would take him. I really miss my chins (I lost them to a virus that killed a lot of chins in our city that year) and want more one day.
ETA: Make sure they stay warm. They are from a very warm climate and can get very ill if it is too cold or drafty where the cage is kept.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Awh I'm sorry to hear you lost yours 

I've owned two before but had to give them up because my dad lost his job and we couldn't afford ac and they'd suffer in the heat if I kept them. I had them for two years and LOVED them. They're supposed to stay in a pretty cool environment though, around 65 degrees year round since they lived up in the rocky mountains where it was pretty cool up there.

Rocco (the chin I just took in) is still really mad and grouchy, he wont let me get close to his cage and will "bark" and make threatening noises telling me to back off. Hopefully he'll be better in the next couple of days. My guys were never like this when I first got them so its weird to me. Loopay was dieing to crawl out and be in my arms when I first brought him home and Chico was a wild man and just wanted to be out playing constantly. They NEVER barked at me...its so weird and I feel bad for Rocco. 

Here are my babies before I had to find them a new home  Chico is the brown velvet and Loopay is the grey. They adored eachother


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

They are adorable! The spotted ears are killing me!
This is Capone








And this is Gotti (no clue what cause him to have that short patch of hair)!


----------

